
How the most upvoted C question was another question - ColinWright
https://bowero.nl/blog/2020/06/09/how-the-most-upvoted-c-question-was-another-question/
======
yesenadam
Question is about the "\--> operator in C" and why this, surprisingly, works:

    
    
      #include <stdio.h>
      int main()
      {
          int x = 10;
          while (x --> 0) // x goes to 0
            printf("%d ", x);
      }
    

Output is: 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0

It is kind of cool that this works!

